# Books that have influenced your life?



## C.Gholy (Nov 11, 2008)

So as he title goes, any books that have influenced something in your life like a lesson, an act, or something you've learned from a book.

I will always remember in my first year at school our English teacher, who was also a drama teacher read us a book called the Flour babies. After reading the book, she set us a task to look after an egg and treat it like a baby for two weeks. The whole in fact was based on that book by Anne Fine. 

I do remember it was pretty funny to read. Hey the memories, it was so funny, most of us already had our egg broken the first day.


----------



## Yustynn (Nov 11, 2008)

Well the Twilight series really influenced me. I guess just 'cause I keep thinking about it. It's so epic.

I had a talk on the 8 habits of highly effective people during this school leadership training camp last month. Don't know if that counts as reading the book, but it's really affected me.


----------



## Tom88 (Nov 14, 2008)

On The Road by Kerouac.
It showed me that there is a real romantic quality in the life of a vagabond, and that living outside of conventions can be ruthlessly exciting. Now whenever I come across one of society's expectations I ask myself _why _it exists, and what would happen if I chose to disregard it. There's some great power in this.

And also....

Scar Tissue by Anthony Kiedis, of the Red Hot Chili Peppers.
Whether you enjoy their music or not (I do!) I think it's a great read. A real insight into a troubled-mind who wants to be good, but keeps falling short. It's witty, entertaining, moving, and a great insight into the band's history (though the key moments are Anthony's relationships).
That's sorta reading like a book review, but it was a huge influence because it was the first book I read that was brilliantly true-to-life witty. It showed me that writing could be cool, and that there was a market for the compounded thoughts of a witty thinker.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Nov 14, 2008)

The Stranger


----------



## The Backward OX (Nov 14, 2008)

_The Joy Of Sex ~ Alex Comfort_


----------



## Gabriel Gray (Nov 14, 2008)

As painful at times it was to read; The Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan (first 11 and prequel anyway).

Mainly because i have such an epic idea which i can't just put down in one or two books, I relate to Jordan who has done something i can only dream of (putting his ideas down on paper for one and being sucessful for the second).


----------



## Dr. Malone (Nov 14, 2008)

I love the Wheel of Time.  Only books in that genre worth reading.


----------



## Mike C (Nov 14, 2008)

Lord of the Rings, twice. The first time when I was about 13 and read it for the first time, and thought it was the world's greatest story. The second time, a few years later, when I realised it was actually quite tedious in places, was really just a handful of set pieces tied together with string and had all the emotional depth of a wet towel.


----------



## seigfried007 (Nov 14, 2008)

Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett. Got me turned on to redheaded guys the summer after I turned 15. That winter--scant days after I turned 16--I met a fabulous redhead who I married three years later.


----------



## Hawke (Nov 14, 2008)

John Saul's _Hellfire_. I can't remember why, but it inspired me to write. I'm still not sure if I should bronze it or curse it.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Nov 15, 2008)

I should add all the books by Beverly Cleary and Judy Blume because they really made me love literature when I was little.


----------



## moderan (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, if I narrow it down to books that have influenced my writing life I'd have to cite Dr. Seuss and HP Lovecraft, Ray Bradbury and Donald Sobol, for those were the first authors who spurred me to pen things in imitation. That would be The Lorax, The Dream-Quest of Unknown Kadath, Dandelion Wine, and the Encyclopedia Brown stories.
For life in general, I'd have to say the Books of Knowledge and the Grolier Encyclopaedia, which were kept in my room from the time I was four or so, along with a copy of the OED. Those things likely go hand-in-hand.


----------



## SevenWritez (Nov 15, 2008)

The Fountainhead
The Catcher in the Rye
Cloud Atlas
Number9Dream
Ask The Dust
The Kite Runner
Look Homeward, Angel
For Whom The Bell Tolls
The Great Gatsby
The Beach
The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
The Things They Carried

Those are the books that have made me stop, think and consider. They were all fun reads as well.


----------



## ThePinkBookworm (Nov 15, 2008)

Unseen Hand By A. Ralph Emperson.
Teenager Liberation Handbook By Grave Llewellyn.
The Shack By William P. Young

An odd variety, but have all effected me in some way:  Unseen Hand by teaching me about conspiracies, the Handbook by showing me that I have been unschooling all along and The Shack by showing me how great a relationship that I can have with God.

Just my thoughts

:read:


----------



## ash somers (Nov 15, 2008)

memoirs of a geisha came to me 
at a pinnacle moment in my life
i so love that story *nod nod*


----------



## Beja-Beja (Nov 15, 2008)

There were a couple:

Goblet of Fire- made me say "What the f*ck you can write sh*t like this and get away with it.

Casino Royale- Coolest book ever under 200 pages.

The Sun Also Rises- Nearly killed my interest in literature altogether.

The Kite Runner- simply a beautiful book.


----------



## SparkyLT (Nov 15, 2008)

MacBeth -Shakespeak
Catcher in the Rye -honestly don't remember
Metamorphosis -Kafka
Inkheart -Funke
Tithe -Black


----------



## SevenWritez (Nov 16, 2008)

SparkyLT said:


> MacBeth -Shakespeak
> *Catcher in the Rye -honestly don't remember*
> Metamorphosis -Kafka
> Inkheart -Funke
> Tithe -Black


 
Salinger. You should read his other novels. They're much more intellectual and philosophical (made evident not just by their themes but by the prose he expresses them through) but are very good. They're underrated, I think.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 18, 2008)

The Idiot- Dostoevsky
The Picture of Dorian Gray-  Wilde
that original Zorro novel I can't remember the name of...
Fathers and Sons-  can't remember, Russian
a few short stories by Gogol
The Canterburry Tales-  Chaucer, that almost made me drop of of college all together,   just to get some distance

I've always been kind of entranced by Russian writers. There's something about knowing how much they went through to write and what messages they put so carefully into their books that draws me to them and prevents me from ever being too critical of them.


----------



## A Vaulter's Insanity (Nov 19, 2008)

A book called The Way Of The Peaceful Warrior. Its a movie now. It's not a particularly great read, but it is written by a motivational writer. And it made me really think about my life. 

Is The Count Of Monte Cristo on anybody's list. Ive been wanting to read it for a while. Ive seen the movie, and can only imagine the book is a 100 times better.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 21, 2008)

I like Way of th ePeaceful Warrior as well. Like Vaulter said, not the most well written book, but something fun to think about.

The Count of Monte Crist should have been on my list and  can't believe I forgot it. One of my all-time favorites- it will blow you away.


----------



## RAlanCook (Nov 21, 2008)

On the Road, 
Grapes of Wrath  
To Kill a Mockingbird  (obviously)
Non classics:
High Fidelity by Nick Hornby, I thought I he was writing about me in that book.
Social Blunders by Tim Sandlin  Sandlins characters are way to funny and warped.  Both of those books remind you that everyday people can be heroes in their own way


----------



## inkspot (Nov 23, 2008)

I suppose "Als die Freiheit noch zu haben war" (When freedom was still for the taking) by Arno Surminski. It led to a complete obsession with Canada, which over the years resulted in me emigrating to Canada and now leading a life I never would have dreamed of having when I was growing up.


----------



## Sam (Nov 23, 2008)

Tom Clancy's _Rainbow Six. _The first book I've ever read outside of high-school, and also the book that convinced me I wanted to write my own book. Looking back now, it's nowhere near Clancy's best, but it still remains one of my favourites.


----------



## SparkyLT (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'm going to add the fifth Harry Potter book (name's not coming to me), because I didn't even know they _published_ fiction book that big. 997 pages. Yes, I remember.


----------



## SA10 (Nov 27, 2008)

I was forced to read Goethe's _Faust_. I secretly loved it.


----------



## Azzy.W (Dec 31, 2008)

Gotta hand it to Tolkien although LOTR can be a treck sometimes its helped me gain a better understanding of older english litrature!!


----------



## Galivanting (Dec 31, 2008)

cats cradle and slaughterhouse five. 
vonnegut is the best.

also, love is a dog from hell... poetry collection from bukowski. i can recite the damn thing cover to cover. it is surely the only reason i write. the only reason i began to write.


----------



## Katastrof (Dec 31, 2008)

Galivanting said:


> cats cradle and slaughterhouse five.
> vonnegut is the best.



Try _The Sirens of Titan _by him aswell. It was my favorite of his so far (I've read about 4 of his), it defiantly left a lasting impression to write a book as well as his.


----------



## Lyonidus (Jan 3, 2009)

"The silmarillion" by the Tolkinator simply because it opened my eyes to a world of beauty and a plane of thinking i didn't even know existed and taught me what love really should be, vis a vis Beren and Luthien. And also, strange as it may sound "The Farseer" and "Tawny Man" trilogies by robin hobb, simply because they taught me to forever conduct myself in a way that befitted a true man.


----------



## Eluixa (Jan 5, 2009)

Clan of the cave bear, the whole series, but I began at 14.   
Bridge of Birds. 
The magic paintbrush. Kids book...just to name a few.

So many books have contributed to me.


----------



## hermitcrab (Feb 10, 2009)

Miguel Street by V.S. Naipaul - showed me how important roots are and how they nourish your adult and writing life.

Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk - kick-ass.

Things That Happen Once by Rodney Jones - support this Kingsley Tuffs awardee. Very good poems.

100 Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez

It by Stephen King - I think this is his best work.  Read it. It convinced me that the man's a genius.


----------



## Queen_Bee (Feb 10, 2009)

_Eragon_.  I read it in eighth grade and decided that if some kid could write that garbage, (no offense) I could write too.


----------



## David C. (Feb 12, 2009)

Not one specific book influenced me, it was the authors that wrote them. Hemingway, Hughes and Steinbeck, as well as some of the best sci-fi writers like Campbell, Asimov and Heinlein have inspired me to write. Now, if I could just get published...


----------



## erinhoffman (Feb 13, 2009)

The Bible and The Adventures of Tom Sawyer.


----------



## Split_Infinity (Mar 14, 2011)

_The Scarlet Letter_. I strongly identify with the Romantic period, and I've found my attachment to the book has only grown as the time has passed.


----------



## Somnium Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

_All Around the Town_ by Mary Higgins Clark inspired me to really go with psychology as my major.  I was fascinated by the description of the mental disorder the main character had.


----------



## jSewell (Apr 13, 2011)

_Less Than Zero_  by Bret Ellis

I just started reading its sequel _Imperial Bedroom_ -- so excited =p


----------



## Terry D (Apr 13, 2011)

The World Book Encyclopedia.  When I was a kid my parents use to play cards at the home of some friends.  They always took me with them and I would get terribly bored.  These friends had no children my age (about 7), but they did have a full set of World Book.  I would take out one and just start thumbing through it reading whatever interested me.  I soaked it up like a sponge.  I can tell you that I'm pretty good at Trivial Pursuit.


----------



## MJ Preston (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know about influenced my life, but certainly sparked my love of macabre writing. Robert R Mcammon's MYSTERY WALK


----------



## Gravehound (Apr 17, 2011)

'The last church' by Graham McNeill for utterly destroying any doubts I had left about religion.


----------



## DuKane (Apr 18, 2011)

Forty Years of Murder - Prof Keith Simpson - Fascinating insight into the birth of forensics.
The Password is Courage - John Castle - True story about Sgt Major Charlie Coward, POW in WW2. First war story I read that wasn't about officer types.
Was God an Astronaut - Von Daniken - opened my eyes to a different way of thinking


----------



## Nenada (Apr 18, 2011)

'The Bell Jar'- I can sympathise with the portrait of mental breakdown, plus I adore Sylvia Plath's writing in general.

'To Kill A Mockingbird'- I studied it for GCSE English Lit and it really ignited my interest in literature.


----------



## foamylens (Apr 18, 2011)

_The Catcher in the Rye_ and _To Kill a Mockingbird _probably had the deepest impact on me of any books I've read.  _The Hobbit_ and _Ender's Game_, too, if we're talking about fantasy/sci-fi.  Actually, I read _Ender's Shadow_ first.  D'oh!  But that still didn't ruin _Ender's Game_ for me...


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 20, 2011)

_Life of Pi - Yann Martel_ (a beautiful book with a beautiful message)

_Catcher in the Rye - JD Salinger_ (I had to read this as a university set-work)

_Goodnight Mr. Tom - Michelle Magorian_ (I read this book when I was maybe 7 years old and I remember crying right through it. I found it in a book store 2 months ago and had to buy it)

_How To Kill Your Husband and other Handy Household Hints - Kathy Lette_ (Not exactly a life changing book, but definitely worth reading)

_If I Stay - Gayle Foreman_ (a wonderful book that made me look at the way in which I appreciate and respect relationships with those around me. A very touching story)

_I Write What I Like - Steve Biko_ (He was a prominent black South African with great intelligence. I must admit, I have not finished reading it, but what I have read has influenced my views greatly)



Nenada said:


> 'The Bell Jar'- I can sympathise with the portrait of mental breakdown, plus I adore Sylvia Plath's writing in general.



I bought this book about 6 months ago and have struggled to get into it. I have always wanted to read it, but I find it a bit slow. Perhaps I should persevere...


----------



## ampaidang (May 10, 2011)

_Generations_ by Strauss and Howe

They prove that these trying times we are living have all been lived in before and there is a spring to be had just after the winter we are in.

ampaidang


----------



## Rustgold (May 11, 2011)

Funnily, when I was a kid it was the Dune series _(the 5 books by the first author)_.  Yeah I'm strange.
I don't believe I understood much of it however, because I tried to read it last year and gave up on the garbage.


----------



## caelum (May 11, 2011)

I loved the first Dune, one of my favourite reading experiences growing up, but I found the subsequent novels went downhill in a hurry.  Gets weirder and weirder and more incomprehensible.  By the final one I was confused; there's all these clones and sex-slaves running around, and some kind of unknown evil force crossing the galaxy.  The first one really is a classic though, can't get much more epic in terms of scale and imagination.


----------



## Walt1093 (May 11, 2012)

The Island of Dr. Moreau by H.G. Wells. I was supportive of medical animal experimentation before I read that book, now I am staunchly against it. Made me an animal lover ever since!


----------



## JimJanuary (May 26, 2012)

'Nausea' (Sartre) was one of the first assigned texts at school that I actually enjoyed, and it got me into philosophy.

And 'On the Road' for whatever reason became really addictive when I first found it... I guess reading on a train added to the atmosphere. But it was the book that got me super interested in writing


----------



## ClusterChuck (May 26, 2012)

American Gods (21st birthday present) 
House of Leaves (12th grade)
Watership Down (8th grade)
The Giver (6th grade)


Sums up my life rather tightly.


----------



## bo_7md (May 26, 2012)

Crime and Punishment


----------



## wyf (May 26, 2012)

I took great comfort and strength from the writings of Maya Angelou, in my teens I taught myself sexual politics by reading Germaine Greer and I learned how to be me from Simone de Beauvoir and Anais Nin, primarily, and it was through Nin and my parents' top shelf collection of victorian erotica that i developed in interest in writing erotic fiction.


----------



## Bachelorette (May 27, 2012)

_The House on Mango Street_ by Sandra Cisneros, which I read when I was 13 or 14. Prior to that I thought books had to be, for lack of a better phrase, "larger than life." Epic in scope and hit-you-over-the-head emotional and exciting. But this little book of vignettes showed me that books could be about the most mundane and ordinary things, and still be fascinating, insightful, humorous, and poetic. Definitely changed the way I thought about writing forever.

e.e. cummings, whom I discovered at age 15, got me into poetry, and for that I will never forgive him.


----------

